# Please share your exercise regime :)



## MissR

I am only 2 weeks post partum, and I don't plan on starting exercising for another couple of weeks, even though I feel ready now. I have no idea where to start though. With my DD I didn't drive at the time, and used to walk miles every day as my OH lived at his mums which was a 45 minute walk away. I used To really enjoy it and I lost my baby weight quite quickly. 

This time around I have been driving for 2 years and have gotten lazy! I hate to walk, even to pop to the shops. I have no will power against food and no real motivation, other than wanting this belly to go! 

I have no idea where to begin with exercising, so I would love if you can share your exercise regime with me? And where did you start after having baby? I'm considering joining the gym but I wouldn't have a clue what to actually use when I was there! Lol xx


----------



## nnaime

Yoga ever day:)


----------



## TaNasha

I started going to the gym 5 weeks post partum. I would start with the gym and ask them to make you a plan. They will usually walk you through it and explain all the different excersizes. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Babybear85

I do charlotte crosby belly blitz it's really good


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I started getting out and walking right away. I was cleared to exercise at 6 weeks, and tried to do Jillian Micahels' 30 Day Shred at 7 weeks... it was an epic fail. :haha: Stuck with walking 45 minutes a day and counting calories on MyFitnessPal, then gradually added different exercises as I built up my endurance. I ended up doing the 30 Day Shred, kickboxing, dancing, jogging, and strength training. :) I'm a stay at home mom, so I had to find things I could do when she was sleeping.

Hoping to get back into all of it after the birth of this one as well!

Find something you enjoy doing, it makes it so much easier! If you join a gym they have employees that will show you the equipment until you figure it out.


----------



## threebirds

A good place to start is Lesley Sansone's walk at home vids on youtube, especially when the weather isn't good enough to get out. I like the 1 mile and 2 mile walks. Im also a fan of couch to 5k for building up your exercise / jogging slowly from a low base. I try to do squats and plank most days.


----------



## belle254

I've tried loads of the exercise DVDs out there like 30 day shred and Davina McCall but found that what works best for me is going for a run outdoors when I can (maybe once, twice a week) and doing strength exercises every other evening at home. So lunges, squats, planks etc. Pinterest gives you lots of ideas and you can switch it up when you get bored. Finding something that interests you is the best way to stick at it, I HATE cardio so found doing more strength training works best for me!
I'm 5"3 and down to 112lbs! x


----------



## Attagirl_777

Hi all and belated Happy Easter. What works for me are various types of exercise and routine to keep things fun and exciting. :) I try to walk 15 to 20 minutes daily, I do this in the morning in work days. At home, I do planks, squats regularly and some routine that I get from Instagram fitness accounts that I am following, there are a lot that you can pattern from. Alternately, to give my body a rest I just do Yoga for some light stretching.

:)


----------



## Wobbles

Monday, Wednesday & Fridays strength training
Tuesday conditioning 
Wednesdays sprints outdoors

x


----------



## LaraineSmith

Howz you now????
You need it now also?
If yes, then you should first take care of your health in all manner, that is diet and workout, yoga, your wearings, sleep and all. Rather then this, you need to have the body guide for your health. Because after having baby, our body needs the proper care. It includes the way of exercising and the workout, also it will have the look out on your health and the body strength, how much you are capable to have that exercise. And except this, go for your diet and nutrition which is must must for your health after all this.
Take care babes.


----------

